# 3 Phasen 400V USV Anlage



## Moroso (15 März 2010)

Wir haben einen Kunden in Afrika bei dem manchmal 50 mal am Tag der Strom für kurze Zeit ausfällt.
Eine USV Anlage für ca 7,5kW , die für ein paar Minuten (1-5 min) den Strom aufgrecht hält, wäre eine Lösung.
Schon Erfahrungen oder ein Bezugsquelle dafür.

Gaga


----------



## MRT (15 März 2010)

Wir beziehen unsere USV's von:
http://de.benning.de/de/corporate/produkte-dienstleistungen.html

Die haben alle Arten und Größen. Aber sieh selbst!


Ansonsten:
www.google.at

Ist auch sehr hilfreich.


----------



## thomass5 (15 März 2010)

vielleicht haben die was www.piller.com

Thomas


----------



## Guido (16 März 2010)

Hallo,

wir benutzen Geräte von *VISIONUPS.COM* für solche Fälle.

http://www.visionups.com/de/new_products/products_detail_premium33.htmhttp://www.visionups.com/de/new_products/products_detail_II.htm

Der Link führt zu einem 3 Phasen "On Line" USV mit einer Leistung von 10KW

Gruss
Guido


----------



## EBT (29 März 2010)

Habe mal eine USV Anlage von Benning verbaut 
http://de.benning.de/de/corporate/produkte-dienstleistungen/usv-systeme/usv-enertronic-s.html
Waren ziemlich zufrieden damit


----------

